# Catching herring in the Potomac River



## JFORADORI (Apr 23, 2003)

I want to catch herring from the potomac in dc at fletchers boathouse. what do i needed to use to catch herring?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

never done it--but a previous post here said to use sabiki rigs. You can buy them at any sports store that sells fishing stuff.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

If you go to Haines Point bring a buddy and two nets(long handle nets)and a couple of buckets(5gal.)you take one of the nets and put it into the water along side the wall and have your buddy take the other about 30ft. from you,put it into the water and walk toward you. You see the Herring stay close to the wall and when you do this,this way the herring will go into your net,keep doing this until you have both buckets filled.I'v done this for the past few years,it's alot easyer than with a pole and shade darts and less time.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice!! More brains less brawn. Good one trigger!!


----------

